# Shooting in your backyard???



## GAdeadEye

What are the laws when it comes to shooting in your own backyard, the reason I ask is because the guy right behind me keeps shooting his guns in his backyard all day. I have my children outside and there are these people less than 100 feet away shooting guns , is this legal?. I live in Fayetteville and most houses in my area are in 1 acre lots and I'm scared to have my children running around when bullits are flying so close and we all know that accidents do happen.

I was going to call the police to see if there is anything they can do but didn't want to start trouble so I figured I would ask some opinions first, thanks.


----------



## mgrclicket

Call  Fayette County/ Fayetteville NON emergency number, Give them your address and ask what is the firearm discharge law for that location. Know the facts, then politely ask your nieghbor out of concern for your children, if he knows what the law is.  Discuss the matter with him. If you get no agreement, your alternative is
call the authorities back. If you find out for sure that it's not legal,
and since you say 100 ft. away, clearly video the action, and show it to responding Sheriff/Police while the guy is still there. It may be your last resort, but what else can you do?


----------



## germag

I'm surprised someone hasn't already called the police on it.


----------



## Flaustin1

Its 500ft from the closest houst or you have to own atleast 5 acres in the county i live in.


----------



## swampbogger

different areas, different laws. Definately check with local law. Last time I checked, its been awhile, in Clayton Co it is illegal to discharge a firearm.A firearm included anything from high power rifle to slingshot. I couldnt even shoot my bow in my backyard(legaly) That why I now live in the country, shoot in my yard any time I want, any weapon I want.


----------



## SCPO

if you live in city of fayetteville it is against law to discharge a firearm in city limits. you cannot discharge a firearm in city limits of fayetteville no matter how much property you sit on.


----------



## chuckdog

Have you ever met your neighbor? I'm asking this because speaking calmy with him about your concerns would be where I would suggest you start. If he or shes' not reasonable about common courtesy and safety, then I would involve the law. Just trying to look at it from, "you live next door to the guy, most likely have to see him everyday point of view." Chuck


----------



## bigtruck

how about cobb county.


----------



## DblTee

Besides local laws, also check your closing documents for neighborhood or area covenants.  

Unless you're way out in the middle of nowhere I bet there are covenants restricting how you use your property.  

The three big ones that typically show up restrict the type & number of animals you can have on your property, out buildings you are allowed to build and shooting.


----------



## DYI hunting

Fayette county code...

http://library6.municode.com/default-test/home.htm?infobase=11841&doc_action=whatsnew

Sec. 12-5.  Discharging firearms.
(a)   Unlawful act; exceptions.  It shall be unlawful to discharge a firearm within the confines of the county, except in the protection of a person's life or property:  
(1)   Within one hundred (100) yards of a public roadway;
(2)   Within two hundred (200) yards of the dwelling house of another;
(3)   Within two hundred (200) yards of a county or other municipal or licensed recreation area; and
(4)   In such a manner as to endanger another's life, limb or property.
The discharge of shotguns under the foregoing conditions shall be permitted in any residential zone provided the parcel of land being used is ten (10) acres or larger in size and OO buckshot or smaller ammunition is used in the shotgun.
The discharge of rifles, pistols or shotguns under the foregoing conditions is permitted within any residential zone, A-R (agricultural-residential) zone or any planned unit development zoning district which has been specifically approved for a planned retreat or lodge provided the parcel of land being used is twenty-five (25) acres or larger in size.
(b)   Permit process.  Whenever any event involving the discharging of firearms is to occur, such as recreational/fund-raising events or competitions, at any site other than a site zoned A-R or an approved planned retreat or lodge as defined in this section, a permit must be issued prior to the holding of the event. Applications for permits shall be submitted to the enforcement officer in charge of the county marshal's department. Approval or denial of each permit shall be within the discretion of the marshal's department. The permit fee shall reflect the cost of review by the marshal's department. The specific fee amount is available from the marshal's department and is subject to change from time to time with consent from the board of commissioners.


----------



## dawg2

1) like above, it is illegal to "joy shoot" in Fayette County.
2) With a 1 acre lot, what is he using as a backstop???


----------



## whitworth

*Reminds me years ago*

A neighbor was shooting at the squirrels with a BB gun, and the shoots were going in a yard with children.  

Asked about it, I had a game warden call the man and ask if he had a hunting license, and that it was presently out of season for squirrel hunting.  

The "hunting" suddenly ended.


----------



## 4wheeling4life

hope it aint illegal in Franklin co. me and the wife or the neighbor break the law 6-7 days a week.


----------



## hoochfisher

certain counties have differant laws. 

here in barrow county, i can hunt off the back porch of my subdivision house if i choose to. 

i just dealt with the SD because i shot a new gun at the back edge of my property into the woods. 

the neighbors called, they came out, and told me have a nice day. and complimented me on the new shot gun.


----------



## Mingo

I bump fire the AK off of my front porch....... If you can't even shoot there or if you can hit your neighbors house with a baseball then you need to move. Sorry thats my opinion.


----------



## packrat

*yep*



4wheeling4life said:


> hope it aint illegal in Franklin co. me and the wife or the neighbor break the law 6-7 days a week.



I understand the concern of the original poster. I would hate to live in an area that I couldn't unload a mag out the backdoor if I was so inclined to do so. SAFETY IS PRIORITY, but at least one or twice a week I have to get up between 3-4 AM and rattle off 5 rounds of birdshot into the air to run off the coyotes so my squirrel dogs will stop barking. The old 12 guage echos like thunder through the N.E. GEORGIA hills.


----------



## 4wheeling4life

packrat said:


> I understand the concern of the original poster. I would hate to live in an area that I couldn't unload a mag out the backdoor if I was so inclined to do so. SAFETY IS PRIORITY, but at least one or twice a week I have to get up between 3-4 AM and rattle off 5 rounds of birdshot into the air to run off the coyotes so my squirrel dogs will stop barking. The old 12 guage echos like thunder through the N.E. GEORGIA hills.



packrat,wornout trails is my neighbor so if you know him you know about how much shooting goes on around here. we dont shoot the tournements like him but we like to bust our fair share of clays and punch alot of holes.  or somedays just make noise lol. be careless

chris


----------



## ben300win

4 wheeling for life....Watch out for stray bullets coming from the E I E I O farm. Just kidding. Jeff is a great guy. I need to get over there sometime and shoot with him. He invited me a while back but I never took him up on it YET. Good luck and great shooting.


----------



## jay_b1982

I also suggest calmly expressing your concerns with the individual as a first step. Also as a bit of additional information last I checked GA state law prohibits discharging a firearm within 50 yards of a public road, of course always check local county and city codes for additional restrictions. They are easily found in the internet though I don't have the link handy.


----------

